# Oophaga pumilio "El Dorado" 18x18x24...



## Nigel Moses (Oct 7, 2010)

Here is my new setup for my first group of pumilio. The plants on the terrarium floor have only been planted for a few weeks now, I can't wait to see them grown in a year from now.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Very nice... I really like this. Looks very natural


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Very good looking pumilio! Where did you buy him from?

Shaw


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Great looking tank.


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

Love the design, very simple and natural.


----------



## qiksilver5 (Jan 9, 2007)

Awesome layout Bruce!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice! I like your use of the cork rounds to really use the vertical space. Probably not as much as your pums like it though!


----------



## Nigel Moses (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you for all the compliments. I had fun setting this terrarium up. I also made sure that all the plants in the terrarium are native to Panama. Well, minus the Bromeliads, not sure what area the individual broms come from.


----------



## Nigel Moses (Oct 7, 2010)

Photos taken today.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Again... nice! The moss seems to be thriving!


----------



## arielelf (May 23, 2007)

Looks really nice! What is the smaller plant/vine on the log on the right side of this photo?
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/at...phaga-pumilio-el-dorado-18x18x24-img_0656.jpg


----------



## Nigel Moses (Oct 7, 2010)

arielelf said:


> Looks really nice! What is the smaller plant/vine on the log on the right side of this photo?
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/at...phaga-pumilio-el-dorado-18x18x24-img_0656.jpg


Ficus panama 'lance leaf' black jungle sells it.


----------



## bkelley02 (May 13, 2011)

Beautiful frogs and tank. Did the brom have the flower when you put it in there or did it bloom since? Nice job.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

Nigel Moses said:


> Well, minus the Bromeliads, not sure what area the individual broms come from.


Most, if not all, _Neoregelia_ species are native to Brazil.


----------

